# What is it With Digging NH DUMPS DEEP!?



## subsoil (Oct 14, 2006)

I just can't stop the flow of these just super bottles... I can't describe how I feel right now after digging these things up! I know more is down there, it's just hard work to get that deep but here it pays off!

 Dug this afternoon well into the night with our headlamps!  We had a great time, I can't wait to get back in there!


----------



## subsoil (Oct 14, 2006)

#1


----------



## subsoil (Oct 14, 2006)

#2


----------



## subsoil (Oct 14, 2006)

#3  Starting to really like these meds... 

 "Now that's an addiction, Man!"


----------



## subsoil (Oct 14, 2006)

L to R:
 Cobalt blue barrel inky
 Another teal carters! woop
 Some antiseptic bottle, faceted BIMAL, it is super cool!
 WN Whitney Henniker NH pharmer
 "                                       " drugger
 Dr. JW Poland's White Pine Compound
 Lazell's Perfumer
 2 older BIMALS, larger one has a pontil dot and 3 piece mold
 Amber malt beer


----------



## cb76er (Oct 14, 2006)

those are some real nice finds.congrats


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey SS, Those are some great finds man. You should be excited. Way to go.[]


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice finds in the dark *subsoil*! Wait 'till you go back and see what you missed.[] 

 We did more night digs this year because of the summer daytime heat. Pretty soon it'll be dark at six and we'll need the lights. [] Hope you find more from your site...Good luck.


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice digs, SS! The teal Carter's is sweet. I have been digging a similar dump here in PA. I just got home from digging, got my first nice druggist today. I'll post the finds soon. Good luck with your digs. ~Jim


----------



## Bottleman (Nov 15, 2006)

Subsoil, you take some really good pictures of those druggist bottles! Nice finds too. Looking at those bottles just makes me want to get out and dig some old local bottles!

 ~~Tom


----------



## PhilaBottles (Nov 15, 2006)

very cool! NH druggists must come out all the time? i bet you'll find a blue one soon enough.

 Matt.


----------



## frank (Nov 16, 2006)

[]Nice bottles the inky looks  like a sweety!!!!!!


----------



## subsoil (Nov 16, 2006)

I collect NH pharmacies and druggists so these were a real treat. I think I'm up to about 100+ now with different cities/towns in NH. Henniker is a tough one to come by, the only Henniker on earth! Whitney is mentioned in the history books, he became a druggist there when he was 23.  I don't seem to dig as many as I used to back when I started digging but I'm always looking to find them. 

 Glad I could share, thanks everyone!


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, great stuff your digging. At least the ground won't freeze up that far down. The soil conditions must be right for no stains, those guys cleaned up great.


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice stuff!    You'll be going crazy trying to live your regular life - going to work etc.  ,   knowing there's a big pile of bottles down there waiting !

 good luck
 Bram


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm so jealous! Please post more pics as you continue to dig the hole. []


----------



## bottlecol345 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow! Nice finds there. New Hampshire isnt that far of a drive for me! I get up there once or twice a year and i usually have to end up digging 10 or 20 FEET before I hit the bottom. Theres some really good stuff in NH. Good luck digging!

 -Chris


----------



## bttlmark (Nov 19, 2006)

I know NH Digger aka Glassworx likes diggin' deep in New Hampshire too. He invited some fellas from PA to his dump for a dig last weekend. You can check out the videos at the BottleDiggers forum under Dump Digging. He is looking for some colored Inks and he might have some NH drugstores that you would be interested in. Here's the link  http://bottledigger.net/
 I found this local one Friday


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Sub,
 Friggin sweet ! Keep up the great work !!!!


----------

